# Per Subdomain auf Teamspeakserver ohne Portangabe



## Niranda (10. November 2009)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, dass es möglich ist per sub.domain.tld auf einen TS-Server zu connecnten.
Bloß wie man das einrichten... puh^^ hoffe ihr wisst das.

also ich habe die oben genannte subdomain "sub.domain.tld".
Der TS liegt auf einen anderen Server als auf den meinigen, sagen wir "192.168.178.12" mit dem UDP Port ":8836".

Aktuelle Bedingungen:
- Windows Server 2008
- Plesk 9.2
- IIS 6.0 (SP2)

Vermutungen uä:
Ich bin der Meinung irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man mit einem Virtuellen Host in Apache das lösen kann.
Also in der Art wie:

```
<virtualhost 192.168.178.12:8836>
ServerName sub.domain.tld
</virtualhost>
```
... das hab ich jetzt so aus dem Kopf, weiß nicht ob's richtig ist... und wie man das ganze einrichtet ist mir auch recht unbekannt (kein xampp!!)

Hoffe da kann mir jmd helfen ^^
LG
Nira

Edit:
Oh man, ich bin auf die Antwort von meinem Klößchen schon voll gespannt :> xD


----------



## spectrumizer (11. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man mit einem Virtuellen Host in Apache das lösen kann.
> Also in der Art wie:


Mit dem Apache hat das nix zu tun. Der ist nur ein HTTP Server. Das mußt du in der DNS Verwaltung (Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> DNS) regeln. Hast du schon "Forward Lookup Zonen" eingerichtet für eine Domain? Wenn ja, mußt du dafür nur einen neuen HOST (A) Eintrag unter der Zone anlegen.

Wenn nein, dann mußt du über deinen Server Provider eine Domain registrieren, deren NS auf deinen Server zeigen.

Damit dein Server die Domain dann auch auflöst, mußt du in der DNS Verwaltung eine neue Forward Lookup Zone anlegen (domainxyz.de) und einrichten (NS, Authoritätsursprung, ...). Und dann darunter einen entsprechenden HOST (A) Eintrag für deine TS Domain anlegen.

Fragen? Raus damit ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (11. November 2009)

Moin,

das ist genau das, was uns unser Doktor House, mit seinem Link oben "wenn auch mit etwas mürrischen Worten" erzählt hat.

//Rafa


----------



## spectrumizer (11. November 2009)

Ok, mit Plesk entfällt der Umweg über die Systemsteuerung natürlich. Hab ich überlesen.


----------



## Ennia (11. November 2009)

Du hast schon mal so einen Fragethread eröffnet... da hab ich dich gefragt, ob du schon mal was von AD gehört hast... jetzt hab ich die Antwort auf meine Frage...


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

Ich wüsste nicht was das mit AD's zu tun hat. Gehört habe ich davon schonmal was, angewendet auch. Und selbst wenn... wozu brauch ein single-user das mächtige Activ Directory?! Damit schießte nur mit Kanonen auf Läuse...
Bloß das ist nicht mein Fachgebiet.
KA, mir kommts voll so rüber als wolltet ihr mich down machen ^.-

ist iwie immer das gleiche... wenn man was sowas als frau kann heißt es "boah, wow, toll" usw... wenn nicht wird man auf eine pampige artund Weise belehrt... so im sinne "ist doch nur ne frau...." blah... >_> voll niveaulos iwie

Aber ich sag danke für die ansätze
Nira

PS:
Mit Plesk funzt es *NICHT* - darauf bin ich auch schon vorher gekommen... -.-"


----------



## Palatschinkn (11. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> http://forum.mods.de/bb/thread.php?TID=175489
> 
> Mit'm Iphone in 30sek in google gefunden du Pfeife... Und die Suche war mit "Teamspeak Domain" auch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll...
> 
> ...



Bekommst 1 Keks


----------



## spectrumizer (11. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> PS:
> Mit Plesk funzt es *NICHT* - darauf bin ich auch schon vorher gekommen... -.-"


Dann klär uns doch mal auf, was du bisher bereits hast.

Eine Domain, NameServer zeigen auf deinen Server?
- Wenn ja (und Plesk nicht funzt) -> Remotedesktop-Verbindung und dann doch über die Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> DNS und dort müßte dann deine Domain unter "Forward Lookupzonen" zu sehen sein. Da draufklicken, rechtsklick im rechten Fenster und "Neuer Host (A) Eintrag" wählen.


----------



## Ennia (11. November 2009)

wieso mit AD arbeiten? weil du dir damit deinen "workaround" sparst und effektiver arbeiten könntest -schließlich hattest du ja auch ein problem mit der suche nach einem geeigneten mailserver...
außerdem, was soll daran mächtig sein? Aber egal, ich versuch dir mal unter den gegebenen Umständen weiter zu helfen...

weiters, solltest du dir den ton, der hier herrscht nicht zu herzen nehmen, der ist nebensache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenn apache unter windows nicht, also hab ich auch keinen plan, wie sich der bei dir konfigurieren lässt. schau dir mal folgende module genauer an, ich denke , dass die dir weiterhelfen können: mod_alias, mod_rewrite, und mod_proxy. Mit port forwarding solltest du hier schon weiter kommen.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. November 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> wieso mit AD arbeiten? weil du dir damit deinen "workaround" sparst und effektiver arbeiten könntest -schließlich hattest du ja auch ein problem mit der suche nach einem geeigneten mailserver...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich kenn apache unter windows nicht, also hab ich auch keinen plan, wie sich der bei dir konfigurieren lässt. schau dir mal folgende module genauer an, ich denke , dass die dir weiterhelfen können: mod_alias, mod_rewrite, und mod_proxy. Mit port forwarding solltest du hier schon weiter kommen.


Was soll sie mit AD und Apache? Das ist doch schon eine Ebene tiefer als das, was sie vorhat.

Sub-Domains werden auf DNS Ebene geregelt. Das ist nichts weiter, als ein zusätzlicher A Eintrag in der DNS Datei. Genauso wie WWW auch nur eine Sub-Domain ist.


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

Was soll mir AD für Arbeit abnehmen??
FTP? => bin alleiniger Nutzer
Mail? => bin alleiniger Nutzer, hMail hatte/hat nur einen Bug
Zugriffe aller Art? => bin alleiniger Nutzer
Ganz ehrlich: Nen AD einzurichten schafft mir nur mehr Arbeit beim Installieren, beim erstellen von Backups und erneutem Installieren sowie Rechteverteilung, die ich eh nicht brauch.

Der einzige "Mailserver", der AD sinnvoll nutzt ist MS Exchange.
Wenn du auch nur einen Funken verstand hättest würdest du die Sinnlosigkeit sofort erkennen.
Andere Freeware/OpenSource Mailserver setzen nicht auf ADs, wozu auch?
ADs sind erst sinnvoll wenn man mehr als 200Leute beschäftigt - diese Firmen haben dann auch das entsprechende Geld für die Software, die ich nicht habe. Ich kann mir außerdem sehr gut vorstellen, dass du gecrackte Software auf deinem Server betreiben würdest.. sehr klever. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wehe du kommst jetzt wieder mit dem scheiß "wenn man keine ahnung vom root hat sollte man das lassen" - mein Gott, dann geh bitte niemals zur Schule, lern niemals das Alphabeth, lern nicht schwimmen - denn das kannst du nur, wenn man der größte Meister darin ist. Am besten du ignorierst diesen Thread - danke für deine Hilfe, aber irgendwie bekomm ich schon allein beim öffnen sunn fetten Hals wegen ein paar besserwissern, die im Grunde nichts ausgesagt haben als das, was ich schon sagte, machte und tat.

Und.. iwie versteht ihr das nicht oder ich, weiß ich nicht, will mich da auch nicht festlegen.
Das Prob. ist doch der UDP-Port. Mit dem A-Record sag ich ihm höchstens nen TCP-Port an und die Weiterleitung von TCP auf UDP findest meines Wissens nach keine Unterstützung via Webserver - darum das Drumherrum mit virtuellen Hosts.
Der Teamspeak-Server hat nicht den Standardport (8767).
Subdomains bekomm ich selbst eingerichtet, die auch funzen.........
Die 'Lösung' würde dann zum schluss so aussehen: ts.domain.de:8479 ... das ist aber nicht mein Ziel.. der Port soll weg....

Laut MS sollte die Serverversion einen DNS anbieten. Ich finde weder einen Eintrag in diversen Verzeichnissen, noch in zusätzlich installierbaren Paketen. NIchtsdestotrotz setzt doch Plesk auf den integrierten DNS von MS - oder nicht? Auf jedenfall existiert dieser und funktioniert.

Nira

PS:


Ennia schrieb:


> weiters, solltest du dir den ton, der hier herrscht nicht zu herzen nehmen, der ist nebensache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du findest es also gerechtfertigt mit mir so rumzuspringen, nur weil ich nicht weiter weiß? Man sieht sich immer zweimal - mal schauen ob's dir auch gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sunn kindergarten hier im TechBoard, ganz ehrlich... -.-"  Die wow ecke ist woanders...

Edit:
Gefunden, aber ob mir das hilft... puh^^
http://forum.fachinformatiker.de/970723-post10.html


----------



## Ennia (11. November 2009)

tut mir leid, da hab ich was wichtiges überlesen: der Ts-Server ist nicht auf dem webserver... da kann ich mit apache nichts tun, da hast du recht. die sache mit AD hab ich jetzt eh schon aus dem spiel gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, da hilfts eh nichts, einen A-Record zu machen, so wie spectrumizer schon gesagt hat. den muss man aber vom hoster/provider machen lassen, außer man hat zugriff auf die DNS Records... was ich mir bei einem stand-alone TSServer nicht vorstellen kann.

Auch wenn das geschafft ist, dann gibts immer noch das Problem: Die Ports lassen sich leider nicht so einfach forwarden. Normalerweise muss man den Port immer noch anhängen.

Ich würde den TS-Server auf deinem jetzigen Webserver laufen lassen und mit routen, iptables oder apache settings Port 80 Anfragen auf z.B. ts.deinehomepage.de zu Port 8836 forwarden. (DNS Record eintrag für die subdomain natürlich machen)

Andere Lösungen für das Problem seh ich grad nicht.



//edit: oh mein gott, dir fehlt es gänzlich an textverständnis... ich wollte nur sagen, dass man auf posts mit forschem ton nicht eingehen solltes.

und glaub mir eines, mehr ahnung von der substanz besitze definitiv ich (diesen satz schreibe ich, auch wenn mir solche aussagen zu wieder sind), da meine ausbildung schon beendet ist und ich auf mehr als 6 Jahre Berufserfahrung und über 6,5 Jahren sehr guter IT-Ausbildung zurückblicken kann.

In unserem Betrieb/Konzern bin ich seit einem Jahr nicht mehr für die Infrastruktur zuständig, aber ich habe ca. 10 LotusDomino Server auf den unterschiedlichsten Maschinen, weltweit zu warten gehabt - klar sind das andere Dimensionen, dennoch kenne ich die Vor- und Nachteile von Server Setups. Dein Setup ist und bleibt ein workaround!

Ich habe mich aber mit deiner Situation abgefunden und habe dir helfen wollen und heirmit hake ich dieses thema ab, weil mir ist es latte, was du auf dem server laufen hast und wovon du ahnung hast oder nicht - völlig latte.

Was bewegt dich zu der Anmaßung, dass ich gestohlene Software auf irgend welchen Maschinen laufen lassen würde? Wenn, dann hat der konzern das Geld, wie du schon richtig gesagt hat - andern Falls besitze ich es selber um mir zu kaufen, was ich für private zwecke benötige... fechheit, sowas zu sagen und mir inkompetenz vorzuwerfen!


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

Ich häng zZ daran die beiden webserver (apache und IIS) auf zwei IPs zu legen, kann ja sonst nur einen effektiv nutzen >_>
Deinen vorletzten Absatz bzgl routen, iptables bzw apache (entfällt erstmal, siehe vorherigen satz) hab ich noch nie gemacht - wüsst auch nicht wo ich das finden sollt. ^^


----------



## Ennia (11. November 2009)

Hm, wieso jetzt wieder IIS? belass es doch bei einem webserver... <- aber das hat ja nichts mit dem eigentlichen problem zu tun.

ohne portforwarding bei deiner subdomain (TS) von port 80 auf port 8irgendwas kommst du hier nicht weiter. du müsstest immer den port an die domain dranhängen um vom client aus zu connecten.

Wo steht denn der Webserver mit plesk, apache etc?


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

Nein, IIS ist der aktuelle Webserver, der auch aktiv genutzt wird.
Apache habe ich nebenher mal so installiert - der langweilt sich aber. Darum wollte ich den auf die zweite IP binden - aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alsoo, mal ganz einfach:
Ich hab jetzt in Plesk eine Subdomain eingerichtet, die auf meinen Server zeigt.
mit "domain.tld:port" kann ich nun auch meinen Servereigenen TS joinen.
Jetzt die nächste Atappe: den Port wegbekommen.

Der Teamspeakserver ist ein eingetragener Dienst mit dem Dienstnamen "TeamSpeak2".
D.h. ich muss nun in meinem DNS-gedönz einen weiteren SRV-Eintrag machen mit folgendem Setup:
Dienstname: _TeamSpeak2
Protokollname: _udp
Portnummer: 6666  (der entsprechende TS-Port, auf den ich rauf will)
Dienst-Priorität: 0
Bedeutung des Dienstes: 10
Zielhost: ts.domain.tld

Ist das so korrekt? (in plesk)

Daraus erhalte ich dann:
Host: _TeamSpeak2._udp.domain.tld
Eintragstyp: SRV
Wert: ts.domain.tld.

Und ab hier stehen mir wieder Fragezeichen auf dem Kopf:
Müssen Host und Wert nicht umgekehrt sein? oO


----------



## spectrumizer (11. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Und.. iwie versteht ihr das nicht oder ich, weiß ich nicht, will mich da auch nicht festlegen.
> Das Prob. ist doch der UDP-Port. Mit dem A-Record sag ich ihm höchstens nen TCP-Port an und die Weiterleitung von TCP auf UDP findest meines Wissens nach keine Unterstützung via Webserver - darum das Drumherrum mit virtuellen Hosts.
> Der Teamspeak-Server hat nicht den Standardport (8767).
> Subdomains bekomm ich selbst eingerichtet, die auch funzen.........
> Die 'Lösung' würde dann zum schluss so aussehen: ts.domain.de:8479 ... das ist aber nicht mein Ziel.. der Port soll weg....


Ich glaube du hast hier ein Verständnisproblem. Dem A-Record ists egal, was letztendlich mit ihm passiert. Ob dahinter dann UDP oder TCP läuft kümmert den nicht. Der ist nur dafür da, einen weiteren Zugang zu deinem Server zu gewährleisten. TS.deinedomain.de ist genau die gleiche Subdomain wie WWW.deinedomain.de - deinedomain.de ist hier das, was im Mittelpunkt steht.

Ein weiteres Verständnisproblem ist glaube auch, dass der TS-Client von *sich aus* den 8767 Port benutzt. Daher mußt du wohl oder übel einen anderen Port angeben, wenn die TS-Server-Software auf einem anderen lauscht.



Niranda schrieb:


> Laut MS sollte die Serverversion einen DNS anbieten. Ich finde weder einen Eintrag in diversen Verzeichnissen, noch in zusätzlich installierbaren Paketen. NIchtsdestotrotz setzt doch Plesk auf den integrierten DNS von MS - oder nicht? Auf jedenfall existiert dieser und funktioniert.


Unter meinem Windows 2003 Server ist die DNS Verwaltung unter Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> DNS. Da läuft auch ein DNS Dienst in der Dienste-Übersicht.

Wenn du in der Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung keinen DNS hast, schau mal unter Systemsteuerung -> Software -> links "Windowskomponenten hinzufügen/entfernen" -> Netzwerkdienste -> Details. Da ist (bei mir, 2003) DNS (Haken).

Edit:



Niranda schrieb:


> Ich häng zZ daran die beiden webserver (apache und IIS) auf zwei IPs zu legen, kann ja sonst nur einen effektiv nutzen >_>


Wie wäre es mit einem anderen Port?


----------



## Arosk (11. November 2009)

Hol dir ne Dyndns... das würde vllt. die Lösung sein.

http://www.dyndns.com/


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

dyndns ist mal wieder was ganz anderes xD
meine ip ändert sich nie... ^^

@spec:
Wenn ich Apache auf nen anderen Port als 80 pflanze funzt dieser doch nicht mehr nach außen hin... darum ja das mit der zweiten IP....
Danke für deine erklärung, glaub auch das ich da falsch lag^^
Bzgl TS:
Jap, die kuscheln jetzt auf anderen Ports, nicht auf den standardport...



> Wenn du in der Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung keinen DNS hast, schau mal unter Systemsteuerung -> Software -> links "Windowskomponenten hinzufügen/entfernen" -> Netzwerkdienste -> Details. Da ist (bei mir, 2003) DNS (Haken).


Gibts nicht, hab ich schon geschaut - das meinte ich mit den 'Paketen' ^^

*PS:
Ich möchte mich bei allen, die unter meiner Litten entschuldigen.*
Die ganze Sache fing shice an (weshalb ich cM2k3 hiervon ausschließe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

Um dir mal zu beweisen, dass du absolut keine Kennung hast und es überhaupt ein Wunder ist, dass du dich in dieses Board verirrt hast, zumal du es drauf anlegst, bitteschön:


Niranda schrieb:


> [...]
> Der TS liegt *auf einen anderen Server* als auf den meinigen, sagen wir "192.168.178.12" *mit dem UDP Port ":8836"*.
> [...]
> Aktuelle Bedingungen:
> ...



Dein Link, der die "ultimative Lösung" bringt:


> [...]
> Was ich habe: Ich habe einen Linux Server im Geschäft von meinem Vater stehen, auf diesem läuft \"Teamspeak Server\". Außerdem habe ich eine Page (Plesk) und eine *.de Domain von der Strato AG. Ich kann im WI von Plesk auch subdomains verwalten.
> [...]


Hab ich ne Linuxkiste? -> Nein
Liegt der TS auf meinem Server? -> Nein
Hat Linux den IIS? -> Nein
Habe ich über den Standardport geredet? -> Nein

Alle informatinen stehen da - du musst bloß lernen sie richtig zu erfassen.

Nira ^.^


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2009)

> Du findest es also gerechtfertigt mit mir so rumzuspringen, nur weil ich nicht weiter weiß? Man sieht sich immer zweimal - mal schauen ob's dir auch gefällt
> Sunn kindergarten hier im TechBoard, ganz ehrlich... -.-" Die wow ecke ist woanders


Wo sie recht hat hat sie recht. 
Wie hier gewisse Leute meinen sich aufspielen zu müssen weil man die Anwort auf die Frage eventuell ergoogeln kann ist echt mal wieder unglaublich. Im WoW-Forum ist das vielleicht normal, aber in diesem Unterforum wird für gewöhnlich nicht gleich im ersten Post geflamet und beleidigt. Wozu ist denn ein Forum da wenn nicht um Fragen zu stellen?
Und ist ja echt schön für dich dass du auf Frauen stehst die keine Ahnung von Technik haben, aber wen genau hat das jetzt interssiert?


----------



## spectrumizer (12. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> @spec:
> Wenn ich Apache auf nen anderen Port als 80 pflanze funzt dieser doch nicht mehr nach außen hin...


Doch, in dem Fall aber auch per extra Portangabe, zB www.irgendwas.de:12345.



Niranda schrieb:


> Gibts nicht, hab ich schon geschaut - das meinte ich mit den 'Paketen' ^^


Komisch ... Vielleicht ists unter Windoof 2008 anders strukturiert als unter Windoof 2003 ... Hab noch nie 'n Windows 2008 vor mir gehabt.

Ein DNS läuft bei dir schon zu 100% - Sonst würdeste deine bisherige Domain da nich aufgelöst bekommen. Aber wo der zu finden ist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau mal hier:
- http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/library...28WS.10%29.aspx
- http://www.zdnetasia.com/techguide/windows...62040433,00.htm


----------



## Niranda (12. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> [...]
> Ein DNS [...] Aber wo der zu finden ist ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du sagst es.. =D
Eig. sollte dort unter Verwaltung "DNS" stehen...
Eig. sollte bei zusätzlichen Paketen "DNS" stehen...
... tut es aber bei beiden nicht. Webserver 2k8 unterstützt aber nen DNS, steht auf der Microsoftseite


----------



## Niranda (17. November 2009)

*mal etwas push*

Wir könnten auch ne teamviewerkonferenz machen... ^.-


----------

